# Dealing with Henned up Toms



## Weekend Woodsmen (Aug 12, 2013)

Last year we had a successful hunt on a henned up tom. It actually was a few different hunts before it came together, but sometimes that's just how it goes. It was a neat hunting video, and we thought we would repurpose it as a "how to" video. Check it out if you are looking for ways to get the whole flock in range! Hope it can help some of you!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Scout thier travel routes from A to B and get ahead of them and wait.


----------



## Weekend Woodsmen (Aug 12, 2013)

Flathead76 said:


> Scout thier travel routes from A to B and get ahead of them and wait.


You are right, that is number 1 factor in this situation, it makes your chance of other tactics working go up dramatically.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Weekend Woodsmen said:


> You are right, that is number 1 factor in this situation, it makes your chance of other tactics working go up dramatically.


great video and great tips..I allways imitate the boss hen, get her pizzed and you are right, she will drag him to ya...great tips Thanks DD


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

That was awesome! I liked the clip of the deer staring you down too !


----------



## Weekend Woodsmen (Aug 12, 2013)

9Left said:


> That was awesome! I liked the clip of the deer staring you down too !


Thank you! When that deer took off I thought it was going to blow the whole hunt!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

When flocked up I like to crank up the calling. If you can get a hen to cutt back at you between all the gobbling you stand a chance. The key is to call her...not the gobbler. When she cuts or yelps you need to cutt or Yelp nastier and more aggressive. If she starts getting louder and more aggressive you stand a good chance she will start working your way looking for a fight. Those toms will be right behind her.

Nice video... Love the gobbling!


----------

